# Hagee: Fasting and Prayer Ended the Civil War



## atlashunter (Oct 2, 2012)

These con artists never cease to amaze me with the bull they come up with.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 2, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> These con artists never cease to amaze me with the bull they come up with.



When I was shopping for private schools to put my son in, one of the questions I would always ask was the school's perspective when teaching history.

Typically, all Christian schools say they teach it as "His story," kind-of a play on words, but the concept is that they teach history as God's interaction with creation.  That's fine and to be expected when looking at religious schools.

My follow up was usually something like "how do you teach the civil war from that perspective, or the civil rights movement?"  One principle told me that they teach that the civil war as a "springboard" for the great revivals of the late 19th century.  Needless to say, I didn't put my son in that school.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 3, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> When I was shopping for private schools to put my son in, one of the questions I would always ask was the school's perspective when teaching history.
> 
> Typically, all Christian schools say they teach it as "His story," kind-of a play on words, but the concept is that they teach history as God's interaction with creation.  That's fine and to be expected when looking at religious schools.
> 
> My follow up was usually something like "how do you teach the civil war from that perspective, or the civil rights movement?"  One principle told me that they teach that the civil war as a "springboard" for the great revivals of the late 19th century.  Needless to say, I didn't put my son in that school.



 I don't blame you!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 3, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> These con artists never cease to amaze me with the bull they come up with.





Funny.....Every day when I come in here, I say the exact same thing.  Isn't that funny?




...


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 3, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Funny.....Every day when I come in here, I say the exact same thing.  Isn't that funny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it terrifying. Those kids indoctrinated are being done a great disservice. Their young minds being filled with garbage and a very 'skewed' outlook on history and mans place in it. They grow up and do the same thing to their kids. Its tragic.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 3, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> I find it terrifying. Those kids indoctrinated are being done a great disservice. Their young minds being filled with garbage and a very 'skewed' outlook on history and mans place in it. They grow up and do the same thing to their kids. Its tragic.



Yes, our nation's public schools are a travesty.


----------



## scandmx5 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yup. Kids in public school (or most schools for that matter) have no clue that over 50,000 black men were enlisted in the Confederate Army.  That number is a conservative figure as estimates go from 50,000-90,000 depending on source


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 3, 2012)

Man...I don't think this thread is going the way the OP thought it would go.


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 3, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Yes, our nation's public schools are a travesty.



I was speaking about religious schools who try to slant everything to include god.. Indoctrination.

Not that I think public schools are the top of the food chain, they are getting worse and worse.. Our entire education system is going down the crapper IMO.

I knew the south had black soldiers, it was taught in my public school.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 3, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> I was speaking about religious schools who try to slant everything to include god.. Indoctrination.....



Kids are going to be indoctrinated with something wherever they go.  If you are a religious person, being taught about God doesn't seem to be that bad.

That being the case, there are lines where reasonable becomes ridiculous as in the example I posted above.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't have any idea where the OP was going with this thread, but the fellow in the video doesn't have his facts together very well.

The day of Prayer was in April 1863, almost *2 years *before the first surrender by RE Lee in Virginia. Robert E. Lee was a deeply religious man who felt that God was on his side. 

The numbers he gave as those killed at the battles of Antietam and Gettysburg were not the number killed , but the total of casualties by both forces.  This was the total of those killed, wounded, and captured.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 3, 2012)

> I was speaking about religious schools who try to slant everything to include god.. Indoctrination.



Yep....you nailed it.

Kids go to school and are indoctrinated....no matter where they go.  It's the nature of education.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 3, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> I was speaking about religious schools who try to slant everything to include god.. Indoctrination.



I know.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I don't have any idea where the OP was going with this thread, but the fellow in the video doesn't have his facts together very well.
> 
> The day of Prayer was in April 1863, almost *2 years *before the first surrender by RE Lee in Virginia. Robert E. Lee was a deeply religious man who felt that God was on his side.
> 
> The numbers he gave as those killed at the battles of Antietam and Gettysburg were not the number killed , but the total of casualties by both forces.  This was the total of those killed, wounded, and captured.



I'm not at all surprised. This is a man that makes his living spreading complete nonsense with conviction as if he really knows what he is talking about. It would be nice if he and his sort would keep the idiocy they spout limited to the supernatural but I guess that is expecting too much. There always have been and always will be people like him. I accept that. I just don't understand why otherwise intelligent folks give them an audience and worse, send them their money.

Also on a side note I get a chuckle every time I see an obese preacher extolling the virtues of fasting.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Hagee also doesn't have the sense to see how bad it would make his god look if what he says in that video was true.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 4, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Hagee also doesn't have the sense to see how bad it would make his god look if what he says in that video was true.



I don't know much about Hagee, and I don't know how bad his facts were, but I trust from other's posts here that he was way off.

It is not my place to judge him, but it is also my choice to ignore him.


----------

